# Small, creeks, weird places and steelhead



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Spent the week fishing small creeks in PA.








Found a weird place on one of them. There was a door inside the bottom structure that looked like it went to the top structure.








Went 3 for 10 on one of the creeks yesterday. Lost one fish that took me to the end of my fly line. I did mange to land ones 15", a 22" but skinny and a nice fat 24" 6# fish. It's amazing how much weight they put on with just a couple of inches.


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job ! No crowd and Nice fish especially for smaller waters, that had to be fun.
What type of fly ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

You didn't go inside?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Nice job ! No crowd and Nice fish especially for smaller waters, that had to be fun.
> What type of fly ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


All action was on white crystal meth. Didn't get any takers on anything else.

Caught 1 more this morning and lost a nice one that broke off.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Another 24" fish not as fat but decent build.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> You didn't go inside?


Hell no. Seen too many horror movies. That's as close as I got to it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Lost 4 straight in 10 minutes all on clousers late this afternoon on the Elk. Hard hits on fast long strips in clear green tinted water. Saw every one of them. Also had several that either hit and didn't get a good Hookset or missed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

The strange structure may be a old Root cellar, there is a similar structure in woods near me, a small square opening in the bottom of a swale, but it doesnt have a opening


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

ejsell said:


> Spent the week fishing small creeks in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous fish and scenery! Well done.


----------

